# Help I need a job in Manchester or Glossop area can anyone help



## kitkatd (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello everyone
I am looking for some part time work. 
I have just passed an exam and a course doing Level 3 Swedish Body Massage and am really hoping to get into this as a career.
I also have experience of childcare, retail, cleaning and some office/admin work.
I live in the Glossop area but can travel to Manchester.
If anyone knows of any jobs please let me know.
I am going to apply for my massage insurance soon so will be able to offer massage from my home if anyone is interested, probably best for those who are not on drugs or pregnant yet.
Thanks everyone


----------

